# Unbound DNS redirect drop/reject access



## paparts (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Is there a way we can redirect IPs not found on the [FONT=Courier New]access-control[/FONT] config?


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 31, 2015)

paparts said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is there a way we can redirect IPs not found on the [FONT=Courier New]access-control[/FONT] config?


That seems like the job of a firewall and not Unbound.


----------



## paparts (Oct 31, 2015)

junovitch@ said:


> That seems like the job of a firewall and not Unbound.


Because we want to have a paid DNS service and I think firewall is not viable?


----------

